# Wanted: Logan 6565 14x40 Lathe



## coolidge (Jan 10, 2016)

Just putting the word out that I'm looking for one of these lathes. I'm not really interested in any other model or size, or the later Powermatic versions, just the Logan 6565


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2016)

I have a 14x40 logan for sale....but it's a 6560.


----------



## Usmcdevildog (Jan 12, 2016)

sell you mine for SEVEN THOUSAND DOLLARS


----------



## coolidge (Jan 13, 2016)

USMC you just think you are funny Mr.! lol

Chuck yeah I'm looking for the L0 spindle and the 1 5/8 spindle bore.


----------

